# Newbie Getting Started !!!



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello all on the forum !!! Went flounder gigging and wife said it time to fish. So I got this boat and I want to set it up for bay fishing but also have the bow fixed up to flounder gigging. Maybe something I can remove real quick before going to the bay. I have a few questions I hope the forum can help me with. (rookie)

1. The lights I have are 2-500 watt and 2-250 watt which I think will be enough. When I get a generator should I mount it low in the boat or on the stand above the outboard in the picture?

2. What generator would you suggest?

3. Do you know anyone who can do the aluminum work for me ( reasonable priced ). 

4. Planning on a aluminum plate on the 8 foot bow with removeable pins. I see most trolling motors mounted front center of the bow. With the rail around the bow I was thinking (rookie) of mounting the trolling motor on my right side bow mounted but hand controlled. It's a big bow and plenty of room for even a foot control but maybe fix it some kind of way so my foot will not hurt to bad at the end of the night. 

5. Anyone with ideas, quite generator for sale, does aluminum work, has 24 volt trolling motor, or wants to do the work for a reasonable price just pm me.... Pictures attached... This is my first boat I have ever owned,,,

Jeff


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a one year old 24v 80lb Motor Guide trolling motor for sale if interested. $500


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a generator, trolling motor, and lights all for sale here. It is all off my boat.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You have the right boat to do what you want to do.

The guys at B&D Welding can build you some nice stuff for mounting your needs.

As to where to put the generator..... Low is good for weight, but the exhaust fumes can be dangerous. So you want the exhaust up high enough to expel it out of the boat.



> <span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_lblFullMessage">The lights I have are 2-500 watt and 2-250 watt


You have a total of 1500watts there. A 2000 watt generator will not operate that. You could use the 500watt lights and install 300watt bulbs and then use the 2000watt generator.

You never want to run a generator more than 80% of it's "Normal" running load....that is if you want to keep it around for a while.

I've been thru 3 generators now. Yes it is expensive.....cost is long forgotten with a quality piece and the quietest generator. By a Honda!


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

Well it's been a while going back on here and I see I have a few post.. I bought a trolling motor that was listed on here at a great deal.. I bought everything I need to start gigging except a generator. I see several online and some at a good deal. Don't think I want a big loud one on the boat and can afford a honda. I built the platform with 3/4 inch plywood and mounted the lights to it. Came up with aluminum square pipe and cut a cheap aluminum ladder I had here at the house. Used stainless bolts. washers, and nuts to start putting it together. It will not be as nice looking as a professional job but will hold my butt in the boat. I am fixing it so it can be removed at any giving second when my wife want to bay fish. First boat I have ever owned and sure its the first time ever doing a flounder setup. No laughing now but here are a few of the pictures. Now keep in mind the boat is 8 feet wide....


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

BTW... Wish I would have seen the couple of post before I went and bought everything. Wife enoyed helpping me put it all together.

Jeff


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

Lets see if Mr.Flounder can flop off the gig I found online. Let me know your thoughts !!

Jeff


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Trafficman (07/06/2010)*Lets see if Mr.Flounder can flop off the gig I found online. Let me know your thoughts !!
> 
> Jeff


It looks wicked, but I guarantee you theywill shake off that barb gig. I used one for many years. Gowith stainless thread if you can find one.


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

Updated rookie Boat picture !!! Will a generator run the lights? Bought them from Lowes.. 4- 500 watts and 2 - 250 watts.

Jeff


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

This link will help. 

http://bow.fishingcountry.com/bfcforums/showthread.php?t=5690

The 250's will draw 2.5 amps ea. = 5amps

The 500's will draw 4.2 amps ea. =16.8 amps

---------------------

Total 22 amps [round figure]


That will take a 3000watt generator to operate those.

By changing the bulbs in the 500watt lights to 300watt bulbs they will draw 2.5 amps ea = 10amps

That would give you a total of 15amps draw.

You will not see a radical drop in the lighting by going from the 500's to the 300's.

You could drop to something like a Yamaha EF2400 generator.

When looking at generators.

Lets take a Look at a 3000watt Yamaha as a example. 

You want to look at

Max AC output = 3000
Rated AC output = 2800

Max AC current = 25amps @ 120V
Rated AC current = 23.3 amps @ 120V

Never run it at the max.....You will burn it up and running it at it's Rated levels is fine, but will consume the most fuel and put out the most db in noise.

That unit Durwood has will run what you have. I've seen that generator in operation on the water. It's electric start too.


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the help on power. By the time I saw he was selling his generator I had already bought 2- Honeywell 2000 watts off ebay. I wanted to stay small so I could use them for camping and fishing. I have a 4500 in the shed but its loud. If they dont work then I will step up. If the forum did not give me so many errors I would have caught all the stuff for sell in time. Guess I just want to gig and fish to bad.. 

Had to make the run to walmart and droppped over 600 bucks on rods and reels, life jackets,whistle,flare gun,paddle,flare,air horn, tied down straps and several other things. Now I need some help learning how to fish here....

OO yea and getting the boat decals and paperwork in order.. It has a radio and fish finder and up to date FE on board. Hope I did not leave anything out. I sure dont want a ticket on the first trip. Guess I need a copy of the rules with me...

Jeff


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I think you did pretty good then and agree on this wacked software of this forum.

I also plan on another 2000watt generator. IE: Running 2 of them.

I bet eventually you will progress to HPS lights. 

I had Halogens before like you and then went to HPS's.

There are several advantages and disadvantages of the HPS lights

The disadvantages is initial price and weight. There is a way around the weight.

The advantages are

a] Able to see into dim and darker water better.
b] Much more candle power for the wattage.
c] Smaller amount of current used.

With the smaller amount of amperage to operate the HPS lights you get a 2 fold deal. The generator runs quieter and longer, as it will run at a lower RPM or you can run more lights.


Here is a example:

500watt Halogen puts out 9500 Lumes and draws 4.2amps Cost aprox $10.00

400watt HPS puts out 51,000 Lumes and draws 3.8amps Cost aprox $116.00


Remember..... "If ya can't see'em, ya can't stick'em.

Here are 2- 400 watt HPS's that are going on the front of my new boat.


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

WOW... You sure get up early to post !!! I will try the rig first and see what happens... If I go to HPS where do you find them? I just want to have fun and take my wife on the bay fishing if the oil does not shut it down. Now I want to learn how to do it.. LOL 

Jeff


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't blame you. I wouldn't spend anymore money right now. When we went last time [2 weeks ago] the booms were staged and kept us out of areas that are productive.

This was not good and will keep us from going again anytime soon.

I didn't sleep to well last night...thats why I was up posting.


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

Can you go over or under the boom?


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

Can you go over or under the boom?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I wouldn't touch a boom myself.


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

I will be heading over toward Perry Florida soon so I know the oil has not made it that far yet. Better get in some grouper fishing in the day and flounder gig at night. I have a lot of places that we redfish in the creeks and thought it would be great to see at night.. My generators are coming in today so I will fire them up and see what happens. All this is new to me so I will learn as I go or ask questions here. Thinking about putting a few switches in to shut the lights on and off on the hand rails.. But to scared to play with voltage on the handrails.. LOL 

BTW.. I will post pics of my first trip for sure... Us newbies have to brag a little... Keeping in mind if I said I got a limit and dont post any pics it would surely be a story telling time... LOL


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

OK.. Got both Honeywells in today.. Checked oil and fuel them up pump bubble 40 times choked them second pull each started.. I wasshocked for 299.00 each... I did a video and pic of them so hopeI can post them You will have to unzip the video file. This was the only way to put the video off my blackberry. I will start my wiring tomorrow !!!!

Jeff


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

OK. Rookie question???? GPS chartplotter or just a Garmin gps 12? Easy on the rookie.. I have a fish finder by eagle and it looked good when I went out on the test run.. Now I need a GPS.. Would like a nice one for the dash or console.. Does anyone have one for sale on here before I go to ebay?

Jeff


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

If your mufffler has an out put "tube"just get a piece of EMT electrical conduit and bend/ have it bent to make a stack and with a simple EMT coupling and a strap bracket to mount it from a head bolt or other bolt to the stack using a U clamp, secure it... it will quiet the noise and put the exhaust up out of the way...

Brent


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> <span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl20_lblFullMessage">GPS chartplotter or just a Garmin gps 12?


Forget the handheld. It's a PITA....Especially at night + the screen is to small. It took me forever to get that thru Murphy's law. 

A chartplotter will keep you out of trouble at night. It's very important. You want a fixed mount unit.

I just got a Garmin 492 off of Ebay yesterday. I highly recommend this unit.

It has Garmins old format [IE: easy to use] I dislike the new format that they came up with.

The 492 does not need a chip. "It's Prego" ...meaning it is all in there.

The 492's are kinda hard to find, as people don't give them up easy and Garmin does not make them anymore.

Get a internal antenna unit. Much less stuff to fool with.


This is a Garmin 498 on the left. It is the cousin to the 492. The 498 is a combo unit. [Chartplotter/FF]


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to chat with as I move forward on this project If I cant find a Garmin 492 what other models did you say had everything as far as gps / plotter ?

Jeff


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to chat with as I move forward on this project If I cant find a Garmin 492 what other models did you say had everything as far as gps / plotter ?

Jeff


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Enjoyed talking to you too Jeff. 


You can use a Garmin 498. It is a combo unit [chartplotter/FF] just leave the transducer off of it and it will function as a Garmin 492.

There is a 498 on Ebay right now......but it has a external antenna. Just keep checking and only get a internal antenna unit.


Check Criegslist too.


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

Wiring up the trolling motor and the biggest wire found today was contractor grade 10 guage 100 feet. If i cut the lenght would the allowable amperes work? I think it said 100 feet at 15 amps. Not like I will be running wide open to gig a flounder.. Thoughts please.. Wire looks to be the same size that is coming out the trolling motor. 40 lb minn kota all terrain.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> <span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl26_lblFullMessage">biggest wire found today was contractor grade 10 guage 100 feet.


Ah......? Are you talking House wire? [Solid Core wire]....IE: Romex

First we gotta know how far the run is from the TM to the battery.

Then double that measurement. Positive Run + Negative Run = the length of the circuit.

Then we need to know the amp draw under load and WFO.

Then we can size the correct wire size you need. 

Stranded wire is to be used....Not solid core wire. And for marine use it should be tinned copper.

I can tell you I never run 10ga on a trolling motor. A short run may get 8ga and have used 4ga in some installs. Lot's of variables for every install.

Bigger is better. Less voltage drop = MORE Power! Arh Arh Arh


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

Its a ext. cord contractor grade 15 amps and 100 feet long. Cut it to 15 feet and wired to 40 lbs trust bow mount trolling motor. Would use house wire only as emergency to get bak in.. LOL Creeks are shallow where I am head may even pole if needed.


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

Completed for my trip to test it out....


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

Believe I may have passed you on the way to work last week.

Saw a boat just about like yours crossing over Escambia Bay Bridge around 2 pm

Were you headed out and if so how did ya do?


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

Yep.. That was me heading over toward Saint Marks and Hickory Mount. Caught several trout and red fish and when it got dark lights came on.. Two nights of gigging in dirty water and only got 1 flounder 17 inches long. I hope to be heading that way again this weekend and try a few other creeks I know of. Hit a rock and bent the shaft and prop. Water pump went out and had that changed Monday. Tuesday heading to Hickory Mount broke two hubs on the trailer so Friday bought a new aluminum trailer. So far a big hole eating a lot of money but I did get my first flounder.. Almost like being a proud dad after a new born... LOL


----------

